# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  6 лет byfly – 6 месяцев скидки на Интернет

## ByFly

byfly делает предложение, от которого сложно отказаться: с 17го сентября по 16е октября невероятные скидки на Интернет!
	С сегодняшнего дня при подключении к любому тарифному плану byfly новый абонент получает *40%* скидки на первый месяц и еще по *10%* следующие пять месяцев.
	Акция распространяется на все тарифные планы byfly и доступна физическим лицам при наличии технической возможности.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

тоже мне скидки. мелочь какая-то  что они есть что их нет вообще без разницы

----------

